

Facebook Connect and Open Graph to become the standard for new web startups? - gcventures
http://www.gamechangeventures.com/news/2009/10/29/facebook-connect-and-open-graph-to-become-the-standard-for-n.html

======
kakooljay
I'm glad FB is opening up.. now we'll see some cool FB mashups :) I'd love to
see 2D visualizations of the people in my networks.. like an FB-touchgraph
[<http://touchgraph.com/navigator.html>]..

